# **** Been a While ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss K and I headed up high to an elk camp I use to use at about 12,000' to run a couple pit steaks, and just spend the day together--- see'in how today marks 37 years of be'in hitched. It all started in the mountains of Cody.WY, and shes been put'in up with me for quite a long time.

awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

congratulations!!!

I know how much that means.

45 for us, Have a great time


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thick skin.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Congratulations! To Both of You! *


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats! 37 years is an impressive thing by today's standards! My wife and I have been married for 24 years . ( 6 of those years to each other!!)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Happy anniversary to you and Miss K.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Cat!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas---

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like the honeymoon is still on. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to Miss K and you cat !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations to the two of you!!!!!!!


----------

